# Loose stools!



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, I didnt know whether to put this in the Diet & Nutrition bit or here...

I'm a bit perplexed! I dont really understand why Honey is having majorly loose stools... 

Background - about 3 weeks or a month ago, she was sedated at the vets for X-Rays, she had diarrhea when she came home, normal for her (stress plus meds). 

Since, she's been having problems going in her crate at night, like she didnt let me know she needed to go at all, she just went and i was cleaning it up every morning! 

Her stools would get firmer, then go back to this sloppy business!  

I'm getting thoroughly fed up of it, and im sure its not nice for her. I dont get why its happening though - what she is fed hasnt changed one bit. She gets Eden kibble mixed with raw tripe/beef/chicken for 2 meals a day - she's been on this for ages and ive never had any problems. She has bully sticks, cows ears, trachea etc for treats like she always has done.

Can a dog just suddenly not tolerate a certain food that they've always been fine on? Is it time to start eliminating stuff from her diet? If so, what would you start with? 

I'm open to switching her food if totally necessary (to Fromm etc) but as i say, she has always been fine on the Eden.

Help please!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't offer much advice, I just wanted to sympathise with you. That's exactly what I went through with Willow. They had a tummy bug and then it just continued as you said between loose and firm, particularly loose at night, not food change. My only thoughts is she'd gone in her crate at night when she had the tummy bug (she gets cleaned straight away because she sleeps in my room and I wake up) so it being uncomfortable, or the fact that she didn't like going to the cold bathroom to the puppy pad/ or to have a quick wash stressed her out every night so that she had more tummy issues? I don't know. I'm just speculating. Either way, I thoroughly cleaned and disinfected her crate, washed all her bedding, filled it nice nd comfy and took her to the puppy pad before bed and once during the night for about a week and she seems to be back to normal. This was before the switch to Fromm but everything has firmed up even more and is smaller/less frequent now though. I hope you find a resolution soon, I know how much it stressed me out! Poor Honey too!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if it might be a good idea to get her stool tested before eliminating foods, just in case? Some vets will let you just drop off a sample so you don't have to pay for a consultation. I hope that you're able to find some answers and she starts feeling better! Poor girl and poor you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

when I was to the vet a few weeks ago talking to him about dog food he says that sometimes dogs suddenly become allergic to a dog food. Although he did suggset I stick to one brand and one flavor. I do think FROMM is a good brand from using it for a few weeks I would suggest you consider it try switching her a bag of grain free from. Or possible even the Fromm with grain? I would think the extra grains would be a nice way to ...."thicken up her poopie" lol but then again nothing I say is backed by science lol

You know your dog best and if you don't think it's a medical issue might be worth a try though I would be watching her like a hawk for signs of sickness I guess.

hope your little one starts feeling better either way hang in there you'll figure it out in time


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i definitely think you should get the poop tested just in case.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree have it tested. It started after she took the meds does the vet think it could be related? I know she stopped taking them awhile ago but it did start after she took them. I have used slippery elm to help stop diarrhea it has worked well for me.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

You can give a bit of canned pumpkin to firm up her stool while you get this sorted out. (not the pumpkin pie mix, just straight pumpkin)

One of the reasons I cycle through all the excellent quality grainless kibble available to me is because dogs can build up a sensitivity to a food if fed it long enough. It's not an everyday occurrence but it can happen. That could possibly be what's happening with your dog. 

Double check for environmental changes, too. Are her treats different, or more than usual? Could she be reacting to something in the house....a recently shampooed carpet for example. Have you been treating for weeds in your garden, or putting down snail food? There's lots that goes on in a house and a garden that could be giving her a problem. 

And echoing everyone else's advice....get a stool sample to the vet for testing pronto. You need to rule out an actual medical cause before you start messing with her food.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Hi ladies, I didnt know whether to put this in the Diet & Nutrition bit or here...
> 
> I'm a bit perplexed! I dont really understand why Honey is having majorly loose stools...
> 
> ...


A dog can absolutely go from doing great on a food to not being able to tolerate it. That happened to Toby on Ziwipeak. After a bunch of tests at the vet, switching his food made him all better. Honey may not be doing so well on this diet anymore. 

But I would still go to the vet and rule out anything medical. A simple stool sample will rule out a bunch of stuff. If everything comes back normal, then it's likely her diet. 

Poor you and poor Honey. I know how miserable it is. I hope you figure it out soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ladies - thanks to all for your replies. I should have said i had already been to the vets - about a week ago, nothing medically wrong there. Vets pushed Hills etc, no thanks! 

She has no other signs of sickness, still as mad as ever!

I tried canned pumpkin and the slippery elm stuff - it definitely firmed them up, but they went back to normal (sloppy!) as soon as i stopped. 

Theres been no changes in the house, nothing new that she could have gotten into. Her treats - i'd say i've been giving less than usual, to try and help the situation.

So i guess i know what ive got to do - but where to start. With certain treats, then if no better, onto food? Stop mixing kibble and raw?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rachel, you've been given lots of advice, so I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you and Honey. Hope your precious baby is doing much better soon. xxx


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

I remember people saying in the thread before that once you start feeding a dog raw it's hard to go back to kibble. idk but if it was my I would start switching to FROMM brand dog food and while keep feeding her that pumpkin so she can have nice and enjoyable potty time lol.. after a solid week on the new food I'd start to decrease the pumpkin to just a taste and see how that works. Again that's just me.

Also I really not sure how a bully stick could make a chi get loose stool lol but if in doubt I would also switch to a different brand of treats overnight just to be safe and in a month or two try when the problem is well in the past then try giving her the rest of them and see if she can handle them still.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this pup was given antibiotics, maybe she needs a probiotic? Antibiotics can 'wipe' out the 'good' stuff in the colon. It wouldn't hurt, and who knows, just may help. You can get some at the vet's, or ask his recommendation and get some at a health food store.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree with Susan, it sounds to me like her gut flora has been depleted by the drugs. I would go back to basics with her, by slowly re-introducing the foods one at a time. Probiotics should always be given alongside antibiotics. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ladies, she hasn't had anti biotics - she was sedated for x rays etc at the vets, that's it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe it was just the sedative? Or a combination of that and stress? A probiotic and tree barks powder won't do any harm, whatever the cause.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Stella, ok will talk to the vet on tues and ask for probiotic recommendations. Already got the slippery elm stuff so will use that again. Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

What are you feeding at the moment?
I would just stick with one thing, whenever that be just the kibble or just the chicken then see how it goes and gradually rebuild things up.

When I had problems with my chi ( chronic diarrhea) the only thing that eventually sorted him out was raw bone heavy meals, however he became very picky and wasn't eating a balanced diet just on raw, so the only other thing that gave him consistent hard stools was nature's diet turkey(believe it has rabbit in it as well) he still has raw meals and ziwipeak but the nature diet bulks the most of his diet.
If you continue to struggle with loose stools I would recommend trying it, even if its just until her tummy is settled! it can be found in most pet stores.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hiya, I feed Eden kibble, natures menu frozen raw (chicken, beef, tripe, lamb) and fresh raw (normally chicken wings or beef ribs). 

Is the natures diet turkey a mince? 

Honey also was very picky on raw - hence me adding in the kibble to ensure she got everything she needed. 

Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh and is the natures diet stuff complete? Like you can just feed that and there is no need for additional organs, supplements, etc? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Nature Diet isn't raw, its a complete wet food in sealed trays. It isn't a bad food, just meat, rice and veg, with added bone and seaweed. So fine if your dog tolerates rice. It is nice and smelly for tempting a fussy eater. 
I would avoid introducing anything new into Honey's diet while her tummy is sensitive though. I always go back to plain tripe with tree bark powder after an upset tummy, it's easy to digest. Maybe try that, then add a few kibbles, increasing the amount until she is back to her regular diet.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ah I see thanks Stella. Ok then, tripe it is with tree bark. Can she have chicken wing tips too? 

What about any chewies - bullies, sinews etc? She does love to chew xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I always give a wing tip dipped in tree bark powder after a bout of runny poo, it usually does the trick.
I wouldn't give any edible chews until her stools are under control personally. Treat her like a puppy, just reintroduce things gradually, one at a time.
I also feed much smaller meals when tummies are sensitive, 4 or more tiny meals will be easier on her system than two normal sized portions.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Stella  you are a runny poo guru lol  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL what a claim to fame!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rach, not sure if the cow ears are as high in fat as pigs ears, but they'll cause diarrhea. I'd leave off the chews till your sweet baby is doing better.  xx


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Rach, not sure if the cow ears are as high in fat as pigs ears, but they'll cause diarrhea. I'd leave off the chews till your sweet baby is doing better.  xx


I did that when Jaxx was sick around Christmas. I took away all his chews and treats until his tummy trouble was better. I slowly added them back after he was better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to give pig ears, but after my babies had HGE, I took all that away. Even bully sticks give them icky poops. :/ I use grain free Nylabones once in awhile for teeth cleaning, and even though they have slight tartar, my vet said it's minimal.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> I used to give pig ears, but after my babies had HGE, I took all that away. Even bully sticks give them icky poops. :/ I use grain free Nylabones once in awhile for teeth cleaning, and even though they have slight tartar, my vet said it's minimal.


I did not know they had grain free Nylabones. Jaxx has one Nylabone but he rarely chews on it. I think he must have hid the other 2 since they disappeared and I know he never chewed on them much. Maybe he would like the grain free better


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think the grain free is kinda new.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Nylabone® NutriDent® Grain Free Dental Chews - 8 ct


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> I think the grain free is kinda new.


That makes sense why I haven't seen them. We bought Jaxx some when we first brought him home. So I have not looked at them for over a year


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Nylabone® NutriDent® Grain Free Dental Chews - 8 ct


Thank you T!

I will have try them to see if Jaxx will chew on them or just hide them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Thank you T!
> 
> I will have try them to see if Jaxx will chew on them or just hide them
> 
> ...


:lol: Gia likes to hide hers for awhile. Then she'll go back on gnaw on it. I throw them out after one day. Too afraid of bacteria accumulating. I prefer the petite size over the small, but I haven't seen petite in grain free. :/ My 4 just gnaw on them enough to clean their teeth. But the petite size is easier for them to get in their mouth. I just recently started with the grain free. Before I was just using petzlife, but it doesn't really get all the plaque off. I can't complain though. My youngest is 4, oldest 6, and no dental cleaning needed so far. Give em' a try and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks ladies . I think the cow ears are just baked - better for her than pigs ears, but prob still an issue for sure! 

Honey's a madam as she won't use any non edible dental chews for gnawing on! But that's prob because she is always offered something tasty as I'm afraid of bad teeth!  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Thanks Stella, ok will talk to the vet on tues and ask for probiotic recommendations. Already got the slippery elm stuff so will use that again. Xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I used Probio 7 from Holland and Barrat when Mylo had his tummy issues badly and that worked really well. It also has great reviews.


----------



## srdefoe (Feb 23, 2013)

I agree with getting the stool tested to make sure there are no worms/parasites. I would also give her a tsp of pure pumpkin with each meal. I have also had really good results with sprinkling about 1/2 capsule of a really good quality probiotic(found in the health food store refrigerated section and preferably specific for intestinal flora) on their food. Remember to keep the probiotic refrigerated!
JMHO,
Sue


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The nylabones I posted are edible. Mine don't eat them though, they just gnaw. How is she doing?


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I used Probio 7 from Holland and Barrat when Mylo had his tummy issues badly and that worked really well. It also has great reviews.


Thanks Melissa - i'll ask the vet about that one! I like the fact its just at H & B and i wont have to wait for online delivery. x




srdefoe said:


> I agree with getting the stool tested to make sure there are no worms/parasites. I would also give her a tsp of pure pumpkin with each meal. I have also had really good results with sprinkling about 1/2 capsule of a really good quality probiotic(found in the health food store refrigerated section and preferably specific for intestinal flora) on their food. Remember to keep the probiotic refrigerated!
> JMHO,
> Sue


Thanks Hon, she's already had it tested and we've tried the pumpkin  

I'm going to speak to the vet about probiotics, thanks!  



TLI said:


> The nylabones I posted are edible. Mine don't eat them though, they just gnaw. How is she doing?


Thanks T, i did look and can get them in the UK online  She would chomp through them in 2 mins - she is a power chewer for sure (when did that happen!) I'm not sure if giving her them would be any worse/better than bullies, etc? But they are another thing on my list, thankyou  

You know, she is absolutely fine T! Shows no signs of her tummy troubles at all, little monkey


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, just thought I would give an update on Honey. 

She's been exclusively on tripe, wing tips, probiotic and tree bark powder since Monday. 

Her stools are firmer so there's improvement - but (sorry if TMI!!) she will have a poo, then she has a bit of mucousy slop about 2 mins after. Is this normal? 

How long should I keep her on the tripe for, before slowly reintroducing other foods? 

Thanks, as always xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, but in my mind, 'mucousy glop' is still showing alot of inflammation in the bowel. Can she have plain raw chicken? I don't feed raw, so can't be much help in that. After almost a week, I'd think that the 'glop' would be much less? How does she act?


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Sorry, but in my mind, 'mucousy glop' is still showing alot of inflammation in the bowel. Can she have plain raw chicken? I don't feed raw, so can't be much help in that. After almost a week, I'd think that the 'glop' would be much less? How does she act?


Thanks Susan. Yep she's fine with chicken normally - hopefully Stella will reply if I can try that too. 

I would have hoped for more firmness definitely. She acts like normal - there's been no change in herself. 

If I was to go back to the vets, are there any advanced tests they can do? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I would give an update on Honey.
> 
> She's been exclusively on tripe, wing tips, probiotic and tree bark powder since Monday.
> 
> ...


I would stop the tree bark powder and see if that doesn't help. I've used slippery elm powder (same thing) a couple of times and both times Brody had mucous slime poop. It coats the intestines, that's how it works, so it will cause that. That may be what you are seeing. I don't use it long term for that reason.

I'd stick with the wing tips and the tripe with the probiotics and see if it doesn't clear right up. 

Once you see a firmer stool, then go on and add in your other foods but keep it bone heavy until back to normal.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok thanks Tracey for taking the time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Totally agree with Tracy, you need to see if he is producing the slime himself, which as Susan said is a sign of an inflamed bowel, or if it's just too much Tree bark powder causing the mucous. Bone-in chicken would be a good next food to introduce.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, just to let you all know – we have solid poo’s! Yay! Hehe. 

I stopped the tree bark, and her poo is not mucousy at all now. It is small, dark and solid! She is doing well on tripe and chicken with added probiotics, I am now nervous to add in other things! 

But slowly does it I guess! Thanks for all your help xx


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Way to go Honey, well done you, Rach!

I wouldn't worry about adding in new proteins, except I tend to always avoid beef as it gives my tribe the runs, and friends dogs too.

I always give mine pro-biotics from time to time when it's in food I know they'll eat regardless, only because when I get tummy issues, if I drink Yakult every few months is sorts problems out straight up so figure it's equally good to give to the dogs occasionally as a booster.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks hun  

I think i will definately keep up the probiotics - maybe a little bit every other day, i'm really pleased with it. 

I am considering trying full time raw again, and not introducing any other kibble again at all. Eeek!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

She'll be fine, but as I said, I don't know many dogs who don't get loose on straight raw beef. When my Mastiffs get loose from it, lordy, lordy one cannot step outside for fear of being overcome


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Aw, i hope she gets better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news Rachel! Woo Hoo! So pleased she is back to normal poops.

I feed beef in my rotation all the time and Brody does great with it. He can easily eat several beef only (no bone) meals in a row without any problem at all. I know some dogs seem sensitive to it, but its really trial and error. Some dogs do great with it and it is certainly a very good red meat and nutritionally excellent. I wouldn't rule it out unless you can specifically link it to a problem.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Better than normal for sure!  

Going to slowly reintroduce meats, so can pinpoint anything that causes an issue. I have a feeling it may be some of the chewies I was feeding - so will do those gradually too once proper food is back into play. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

I've started Oscar on Eden and he has been having loose stools  
Going to try feeding chicken wings to see if it will harden it up. .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

On the FB group, they always say that loose stools are due to over feeding, I've just commented on a post on there - think it might be you?! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Rach_Honey said:


> On the FB group, they always say that loose stools are due to over feeding, I've just commented on a post on there - think it might be you?! X
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oooh yes It will be ill have a look now thanks! X

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hiya, just been reading through this thread, sorry Honey has been under the weather, but looks like she's on the home straight now, hope she continues to improve. X


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ah thanks Lisa, this was months ago though - Honey and her poo's have been ok since  hehe xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh yes durrrr silly me,  I didn't look at the posting date, anyway I'm still glad she's well, how are you doing Mummy to be ? xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hehe thanks Lis, I'm not too bad, just a bit sore and huge. Beached whale!  My stomach appears to be growing at a rate of knots! xx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Rach_Honey said:


> On the FB group, they always say that loose stools are due to over feeding, I've just commented on a post on there - think it might be you?! X
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What FB group?


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Tink said:


> What FB group?


It's a Facebook group for Eden food x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

